# PE structural failed second attempt



## svu123 (Dec 14, 2019)

[SIZE=12pt]First 2 times I did self study next time I am planning to take review course. Could you please let me know what would be good course for structural depth? My score is 44/80 AM- 29 PM-15. I really need to work on my pm. What course would be best? Really hope this time I pass.[/SIZE]


----------



## User1 (Dec 14, 2019)

I highly recommend the eet courses. I didn't take them for the PE, but they've been great studying for the SE. 

Sorry to hear you didn't get there this time. Keep your head up and keep at it.


----------



## JP87 (Dec 14, 2019)

I used PPI for both PE and SE exams.

The only tried and true response to give is to practice. Really hit the example design problems over and over to understand the trend the examples are testing. I recommend picking up the SE reference manual - theres a lot of great quick design problems in there that you can flip to when you see a similar problem on the exam.


----------



## Hindianapolis (Dec 14, 2019)

I recommend the AEI PE Structural course. Drs. Ibrahim and Zayati are phenomenal instructors and their material and examples are solid.

https://www.aei-california.com/myclasses/mod/book/view.php?id=35


----------



## User1 (Dec 14, 2019)

^this! Eet structural professors broke off to aei now.


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 14, 2019)

Hindianapolis said:


> I recommend the AEI PE Structural course. Drs. Ibrahim and Zayati are phenomenal instructors and their material and examples are solid.
> 
> https://www.aei-california.com/myclasses/mod/book/view.php?id=35
> 
> View attachment 15473


This. 

And do the work...


----------



## Hindianapolis (Dec 14, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> This.
> 
> And do the work...


One more thing i wish to add that will probably make significant improvements is: to nail your basics down. 
 

Your problem is not getting the hard ones wrong, it is making mistakes on the fundamentals. Make sure you know by heart your: influence lines; shears and moments; forces in trusses; buckling of columns; sizing steel beams; etc. Practice those religiously! Do not screw any such question, and most importantly do these questions immediately after you start. You will find that you are ahead of the clock and you have bubbled 8-10 questions right off the bat. This is a huge confidence boost and a great way to start.

these are my two cents. Dont give up, and dont let it get to you!


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 14, 2019)

Another thing to remember and its cliche in a way but is important, and it was touched on a above...when mentioned to do easier questions first....dont underestimate the value of having a plan on how to take the test and knowing when to skip a problem so your brain can work on it in the background as you do others.  Its something that you'll be shocked at and you'll find once you circle back to a question you skipped you'll probably have an idea on how to do it and not even know why.  

As said above ... do not underestimate how much a free body diagram and listing and summing forces can help (basics).  

One more thing, you perform how you practice,  as soon as you're able start practicing on a clock.  Itll show you really quick where your knowledge gaps are and more ctitically itll help you organize your materials that much better.  It's a two way street...6 mins is longer and shorter than you realize. 

First exercise I did at home before working problems was to stare at a clock for six minutes and really feel how long that is.  I needed that to keep from panicking which derails focus. 6 mins is longer than you think.   

Good luck and hang in there.  There is NO shame in failing, only shame in giving up.


----------



## Stewie (Dec 14, 2019)

Take AEI course with Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati~ Practice, practice and practice~


----------



## dlegofan (Dec 16, 2019)

When I studied for the PE, I did not take a class. I read through the entirety of the structural sections of the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CERM) and worked through all of the example problems in the structural sections. I tabbed the heck out of the CERM. I found the PPI practice questions to be slightly more difficult than the test. So if you can work through those without issue, the test should be no problem. I studied every morning for 1 hour for about 2-3 months, and I was over prepared.

The morning seemed very easy to me. I believe I finished about 2 hours early in the morning and 1.5 hours early in the afternoon. Focus on the problems you know first and then go back. I think I skipped the first 5 problems because I was so nervous and then went back to them.

If you put in the effort, you can pass.


----------



## MR_E30 (Dec 19, 2019)

dlegofan said:


> When I studied for the PE, I did not take a class. I read through the entirety of the structural sections of the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CERM) and worked through all of the example problems in the structural sections. I tabbed the heck out of the CERM. I found the PPI practice questions to be slightly more difficult than the test. So if you can work through those without issue, the test should be no problem. I studied every morning for 1 hour for about 2-3 months, and I was over prepared.
> 
> The morning seemed very easy to me. I believe I finished about 2 hours early in the morning and 1.5 hours early in the afternoon. Focus on the problems you know first and then go back. I think I skipped the first 5 problems because I was so nervous and then went back to them.
> 
> If you put in the effort, you can pass.


If I may (and to all others who took Civil: Structural depth):

Would you recommend this strategy (no online classes, just book study) for someone who wants to take PE Civil: Structural depth but who does not have an undergrad education in civil engineering? I found the SE too difficult to pass, though I feel like I did well. 

PPI2Pass has ~700-1000 dollars worth of prep book material that I would like to use, but I am not sure if another ~1100 or so on breadth and depth classes (from AEI if that matters) is worthwhile. I took School of PE for the SE-vert and felt that I got a lot more out of the SERM and working problems, relative to the online class (barely used the notes from that online class on the exam).

My main concern is with the civil breadth section, as that would be mostly new info to me. The structural depth section isn't as large of a concern.

Thank you for your time and input.


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2019)

MR_E30 said:


> If I may (and to all others who took Civil: Structural depth):
> 
> Would you recommend this strategy (no online classes, just book study) for someone who wants to take PE Civil: Structural depth but who does not have an undergrad education in civil engineering? I found the SE too difficult to pass, though I feel like I did well.
> 
> ...


I went to school for architecture and therefore had ZERO background in non structural engineering - self studied PE Civil Struct and passed in 2 tries. could have done it in one try, but I wasn't committed enough. IMO another 1100 is worthwhile if it gets you there in one try. And you learn a ton from them.


----------



## MR_E30 (Dec 19, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I went to school for architecture and therefore had ZERO background in non structural engineering - self studied and passed in 2 tries. could have done it in one try, but I wasn't committed enough. IMO another 1100 is worthwhile if it gets you there in one try. And you learn a ton from them.


Fantastic. Definitely counting on a single try for this one, so I might as well pony up and get all the info that I can.


----------



## SC_Bill (Dec 19, 2019)

MR_E30 said:


> If I may (and to all others who took Civil: Structural depth):
> 
> Would you recommend this strategy (no online classes, just book study) for someone who wants to take PE Civil: Structural depth but who does not have an undergrad education in civil engineering? I found the SE too difficult to pass, though I feel like I did well.
> 
> ...


You may want to take a closer look at that AEI class for Civil: Structural, before you sign up for anything. I think it may be a class for depth (afternoon) only, and so maybe not what you're looking for.


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2019)

SC_Bill said:


> You may want to take a closer look at that AEI class for Civil: Structural, before you sign up for anything. I think it may be a class for depth (afternoon) only, and so maybe not what you're looking for.


I believe this is correct. However, if I was going to take a depth and a breadth, i'd take the AEI depth and the EET breadth.


----------

